# Tap Water Conditioner - anyone use it?



## msfishtoyou

Hi. I'm a newbie and I came to this forum as I'm betta sitting for a friend and want to make sure I take good care of the fish. 

While at the pet store buying a net (as I have since found out, according to this forum that a net isn't the best thing to use - but it's better than nothing at the moment for changing the water) the sales clerk asked if I needed help and I asked how long should I leave tap water sitting out before I use it for a water change ... and the reply was at least several hours and I should use a tap water conditioner. 

I purchased NutraFin Betta Plus Tap Water Conditioner for Bettas -
Makes tap water safe for bettas
Protects scales & fins
Contains Tropical Almond Leaf Extract

My question is has anyone used this product and does it make the water cloudy or cause small white things (that look like wax for lack of a better word) floating on top of the water? 

The first water change I did I left the water sitting for 3 days and then I added the conditioner based on the sales person recommendation. 

The betta seems to be doing ok - though I haven't had fish in years, he looks like he's doing ok. He's moving around, staying at the top and there are a few bubbles (things I learned from reading this forum.) He appears to come to the surface to get air often. 

The owner had him in a very small 'betta' square plastic tank and I moved him into a taller vase, which he seem to prefer as there is more room for him to swim. There is no filter and no heat source and I have no way to check the water temperture. He doesn't look sick and has no trouble finishing his food within 2 minutes (another thing I learned from here). The only thing in the vase are glass rocks/pebbles that were in the square plastic tank. (Looks like an item one can get at a dollar store to use with flowers in a vase.) (I made sure the rocks were rinsed well with hot water to clean off any poop before putting into the vase.)

The owner also does a full water change every few days and that is what I have been doing every two days. I will do a full water change tomorrow without using the conditioner. The new tap water will have sat out for 48 hours so I believe it will be ok to use. The owner has had the betta for several weeks and it was a gift to the family, so the owner really doesn't have much knowledge; I have found out more info on bettas in the past few days from reading this fourm - thank you for this! 

My concern right now is the water conditioner - maybe it holds dust from the air and that's what is floating on the top of the water? Also I haven't noticed much poop - is this normal? 

I would appreciate comments / suggestions; I want to give the best care I can to the fish but please keep in mind this is not my fish and I'm limited to how much money to spend if suggestions are made to purchase water testing kits etc. Thank you very much.


----------



## eylookturkeys

Now, I'm not an expert, but my dad explained to me what a tap water conditioner does (he's a big fish fanatic, we have 3 tanks plus my betta right now, so I take his word for things). A tap water conditioner binds to the metals and unsafe-for-fish minerals found in tap water and causes them to precipitate out of the water. This means that they will fall to the bottom, or, as you mentioned, float on top. Yes, the water is supposed to be cloudy - that means it's working. If it turned very cloudy, it means that you really need to keep up the conditioning, because your water contains a lot of minerals/metals that could potentially harm the fish. As for poop, one fish really doesn't produce all that much poop - I don't think you'll notice it, particularly with your regular changes. 

This is what I know. I'm a bit of an amateur myself, so we'll have to see what the bigshots say, but good luck!


----------



## msfishtoyou

Thank you for replying; I appreciate it. 

Last night I couldn't stand the white things floating on top, so I did a 50% water change. The water this morning is a tad bit cloudy compared to last night, so I guess the remaining water conditioner is still working. 

I have another bowl of water that's been sitting for a few days so I will add the conditioner to that and use it for the next water change and see if more white things float on top. 

If any 'experts' can chime in, that would be great too.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have never used Nutrifin betta plus so I don't know anything about it. I use Prime and Aquasafe. I don't know what could be causing the floating particles. You really don't have to let the water sit for awhile before putting it in your bowl. Sometimes I let mine sit and sometimes I don't.


----------



## Angelmonster

You do not have to let the water sit out at all to tell the honest truth. The Water Conditioner is designed to take everything out of it that is harmful to fish. As long as you put the correct amount of conditioner in the water then you should be ok to put it in your tank directly from the tank(with conditioner in it).

As for particles I have had fish for years and never saw conditioner do that. Sometimes it will make the water cloudy for about a day and that means you are using too much. Otherwise your water shouldn't have particles and stuff like that. Make sure whatever bucket you are using is cleaned before and afte ryou put water in it. If you do decide to have water sit out befor eputting it in the tank make sure there is a lid on it!


----------



## Luchi

I had that conditioner when I first got my betta. It does leave little "swirlies" in the water. From what I've researched and heard around here it's from the aloe vera in the conditioner. It is not harmful but can be fixed by using a different conditioner if you don't like it. I switched and now the water doesn't have the filmy swirls in it anymore. Conditioner is a MUST though!!!


----------



## jeaninel

Using a water conditioner is a MUST. It not only neutralizes heavy metals but also chlorine and chloramines. True, chlorine will dissipate if the water is left out for a couple days but chloramines will not. I use Tetra Aquasafe and have never had a problem with floating particles so not sure what that is. Also, you can treat the water and use it right away. You don't need to let it sit out. The water conditioner pretty much works instantly. In fact, when I do a water change on my big tanks I just add the water conditioner to the tank and then fill with water using my Python. On my betta tanks I add the conditioner to the fresh water in the bucket then pour it into the tank.

Not all conditioners are the same. Check out the attached link to see which conditioners treat what. 
Product review of Water Conditioners / Dechlorinators for the aquarium


----------



## MrVampire181

Use the water conditioner. Chlorine may leave the water in 48 hours but chloramine dosen't. 

How big is the jar? A quart jar should be changed every two or three days but anything larger can go about 5-7 days.

Some bettas (most bettas) eat quickly but each betta is different and some may eat slower than others.

The original owner should buy a bigger jar for the little guy (or use the big vase).


----------



## dramaqueen

I had trouble with Stresscoat. It left white, swirly stuff in my water and it even hung off my beta's fins.


----------



## msfishtoyou

Wow! Thanks ladies & gents for the comments!!! I really appreciate the help everyone has offered. :-D

The vase looks like it holds approx the size of a 2 liter bottle of soda (maybe lightly less). When the owner brought the fish to my home I immediately told them that square plastic tank is not big enough!!! I will certainly stress again to the owner to get a larger bowl or better yet a 2 gallon tank; in fact I said I would purchase one but I do not think the owner would reimburse me so the vase is doing fine for now. The fish seems to enjoy it! :-D 

I would like to keep the little guy, as I have grown attached to him. :shock: :roll:
How one becomes attached to a fish, I'm trying to figure out. :lol:

I'm happy to hear I do not have to let the tap water sit for days if I am using the water conditioner; my counter top and husband will be happy the bowls will be removed.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't mean to sound critical or anything but do you think the owner really likes and wants the fish? I say this because I had a similar situation with a neighbor who was given one and, it this situation, she really didn't give a care about the fish. She didn't want to "fool" with him and he ended up being mine. I was only too happy to take it off her hands. Again, I don't mean to sound rude or anything.


----------



## msfishtoyou

Dramaqueen - I do not consider your question rude; it is a logical question in my opinion.

The fish was a gift to the wife from students and I don't think she really wants it but the husband has grown attached to him and I believe he truly wants the fish. I just think he hasn't had the time to deal with learning about fish care and/or he was planning their awesome vacation and that took up all his time & thought process. 

Actually I don't think he knew anything was wrong with the care he was giving the fish until I pointed out the square plastic tank was too small. They left on vacation the day after dropping off the fish, so they have no idea how much research I've been doing about this little fish! They will be surprised I'm sure.

As I mentioned, I want to keep the little guy; he's a beautiful blueish/turquoise with a touch of red/burgundy at the bottom of the lowest part of his tail; I haven't researched on how to tell what type of betta he is yet, and until I came on this forum, I never saw one like him. If I can get a picture of him, I'll post it. As much as I would like to keep him, I know I can't as I'm pretty sure the husband wants him back. Then I'll just have to go buy my own.


----------



## dramaqueen

It would be nice if they would just let you have him. In my situation, I, like you, did research and when I tried to educate my neighbor, she said he's not made of gold and can easily be replaced. She was only changing his water once a month and he was in a half gallon vase!


----------



## msfishtoyou

I'll have the fish to at least until July 7th, so I can enjoy him until that time.


----------



## dramaqueen

I know you'll get a lot of joy out of watching him and taking care of him. They're wonderful fish with great personalities. Watch out though, they're very addictive!! lol


----------



## msfishtoyou

Dramaqueen --- it is relaxing watching him swim. I posted a new thread that he now has a larger home. It's over 3 liters.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad he has a larger home now. I wish you could keep him. I'm sure you are really enjoying him.


----------



## cindylou

Hi, I was reading the comments on your condioner. I have had bettas for many years and have not once put anything in the water to take out the clorine. When I change my bettas water I just get it the same temp and put it in, bettas breath our air and not the air in the water. I've never had a problem with this what so ever. Hope this helps.


----------



## dramaqueen

cindylou, I find it hard to believe that your water has no chlorine or chloramine in it. Untreated tapwater will kill fish. I've seen it happen to my cousin once. I wouldn't try it with my fish.


----------

